# Shutdown Ensuring a Long Life for the KungFlu



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.shtfplan.com/headline-n...exterminated-if-lockdowns-are-lifted_04092020

I'd say this is someone who knows. As a matter of fact, he is saying what we all know.



> The veteran scholar of epidemiology has warned that the ongoing lockdowns throughout the United States and the rest of the world are almost certainly just prolonging the coronavirus outbreak rather than doing anything to truly mitigate it. On top of that, the government has destroyed the most financially vulnerable people by prohibiting them from making a living. "Going outdoors is what stops every respiratory disease," Wittkowski said.
> 
> And he isn't the only doctor who says people need to go outside to get their vitamin D in order to fight off the virus. "[W]hat people are trying to do is flatten the curve. I don't really know why. But, what happens is if you flatten the curve, you also prolong, to widen it, and it takes more time. And I don't see a good reason for a respiratory disease to stay in the population longer than necessary," he said


There were lockdowns during the Spanish Flu but nothing like this and it hasn't happened, since now.



> "With all respiratory diseases, the only thing that stops the disease is herd immunity. About 80% of the people need to have had contact with the virus, and the majority of them won't even have recognized that they were infected, or they had very, very mild symptoms, especially if they are children. So, it's very important to keep the schools open and kids mingling to spread the virus to get herd immunity as fast as possible, and then the elderly people, who should be separated, and the nursing homes should be closed during that time, can come back and meet their children and grandchildren after about 4 weeks when the virus has been exterminated,"


When you peruse the article, you'll notice that the doctor's YouTube video was removed by YouTube. That should tell us a lot.

I'm sure that I am not the only one smelling a big, fat, hairy rat. The technocrats are calling the shots and tyrannical governors are implementing the shots.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The only thing this China bug nonsense was good for is that it was the perfect impetus for politicians to gain more power and control. The sheeple sold their freedoms and rights to the devil for a hand full of wooden nickles.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

China did not shut down and they seem to be doing fine. Of course they made this virus and like had a vaccine for it ready.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> China did not shut down and they seem to be doing fine. Of course they made this virus and like had a vaccine for it ready.


They put the epicenter on lockdown. The people couldn't travel to any other part of China but they were allowed to fly all over the world.
China went so far as to use soldiers to lock people in their homes.

My opinion was and still is that China used this as a bioweapon and psychoweapon against the world. Fear being the primary weapon to be used against people by governments desiring China-like rule over the people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> They put the epicenter on lockdown. The people couldn't travel to any other part of China but they were allowed to fly all over the world.
> China went so far as to use soldiers to lock people in their homes.
> 
> My opinion was and still is that China used this as a bioweapon and psychoweapon against the world. Fear being the primary weapon to be used against people by governments desiring China-like rule over the people.


 I think the lock down was all for show. Sure did not last long.


----------

